# Ich möchte gerne folgenden Billard- Effekt erstellen, aber wie?



## dragonfly-z3 (21. Mai 2006)

Ich möchte gerne einen Text wie auf dem Bild erstellen, eben auch mit den Billardkugeln! Bei mir soll anstelle vom Wort "Pool" das Wort "Forum" rauskommen.

Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich so etwas relativ einfach erstellen könnte!?

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt!

Schon mal vielen Dank!


----------



## stefanstp (21. Mai 2006)

ist doch ganz einfach. Dafür brauchst Du nur ein Muster, welches die Kugeln enthält und dann als Ebeneneffekt einfügen. Das wars. Genügend Muster findest Du auf meiner Seite ( http://www.psd-tutorials.de ) oder auf der Adobe Community (
http://share.studio.adobe.com/axBrowseProduct.asp?p=2 )


----------



## extracuriosity (21. Mai 2006)

Das wird mit Schnittmasken gemacht. Such doch mal im Forum.


----------



## spiv (21. Mai 2006)

1.) Billiardmuster festlegen Bereich markieren -> Bearbeiten Muster festlegen
2.) text eingeben
3.) Ebenenstil für den Text wählen -> Musterüberlagerung
4.) dort das zuvordefinierte muster wählen


----------

